# Pictures



## Alxmrphi

Howcome we can post pictures on this forum but not on any other ones


----------



## Sallyb36

coz this is the best forum!!


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Alex,
In this forum, it is sometimes useful to paste a screen shot, to help illustrate or resolve a problem.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Well, that makes sense, why can't we post pictures anywhere else though?


----------



## Jana337

Alex_Murphy said:


> Well, that makes sense, why can't we post pictures anywhere else though?


Mainly because of the paucity of positive reasons. 

Jana


----------



## Encolpius

Something has changed, right? I spotted now members post pictures, how can I do it???? Thanks.


----------



## Saley

Use the button ‘Upload a File’ below the text field. It’s already there if you’re creating a new thread. If you’re replying to a thread, you need to press ‘More Options...’ so as to get to a dialog where this button is available.


----------



## Myridon

If there's a picture that's already on the Internet, you can right-click on the picture, select Copy Image, and then just paste it into your post.  This doesn't always work as the website you're copying from may not allow it, then you have to find a different picture on a different site.  Here's one that didn't work.


----------



## Encolpius

Thank you, it works perfectly.


----------

